# Is wood based cat litter ok to use in a rabbits litter tray?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi ya

My new bunnie has started to go in the cat's litter tray to do his business, i have heard that this can be bad for buns, so is it ok to put a wood based cat lotter in litter trays? Would this be ok for him? I do have a wood based cat litter in a litter tray for him but for some reason he will only use the cat's litter tray with their normal cat litter in it but dont want to use it if it is bad for him!

Thanks


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes it should be fine. Some cat litters actually say on the bag that they are suitable for bunnys


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What Sarah said! 

As long as you don't use the clumping or clay cat litters then its fine. Wood and paper based litter is perfectly safe even if they do fancy a nibble on it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

my indoor bunny uses it with no problem


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I use Biocatolet which is a compressed paper and all my rabbits use it with no problems!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Wheres the pics????????????  Not been online for a while so sorry if you already posted them.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> Wheres the pics????????????  Not been online for a while so sorry if you already posted them.


Hi Frags

No i havent posted any yet! Its hard to get a picture of him he is always running about, he a cheeky blittle bugger! Will get some sorted soon as he is absolutely gorgeous even if i do say so myself!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos!! It's very sweet that he's using the cat's litter - lol.
Jacqui x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

This stuff is grate it really keeps any smells down it was a teal life saver when miffy was indoors if u really read into it tho it contains the same poisonus resins as pine wood shavings so just make sure he doesn't take a liking to them


----------

